# Master Cylinder one chamber empty - 1969 LeMans



## costucu (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello,
I was replacing the master cylinder cap (with a new chrome one) when I noticed that the forward chamber of the cylinder had almost no fluid in it, while the rear chamber (closest to the firewall) was almost overflowing.
Is that normal?
It is a drum/drum no-assist brake system.
I only had the car for a few weeks. Still trying to figure things out...
Thanks


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

costucu said:


> Hello,
> I was replacing the master cylinder cap (with a new chrome one) when I noticed that the forward chamber of the cylinder had almost no fluid in it, while the rear chamber (closest to the firewall) was almost overflowing.
> Is that normal?
> It is a drum/drum no-assist brake system.
> ...


no. refill it and see if there are any leaks. one chamber goes to the front and one goes to the back.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

freethinker said:


> no. refill it and see if there are any leaks. one chamber goes to the front and one goes to the back.


:agree

Check the rubber hoses going to the front brakes,


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I've also seen master cylinders leak down the firewall, check for oilyness and/or peeling paint below the MC. Could be a leaking wheel cylinder or brake hose, as already mentioned.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

the same thing recently happened to me, turned out to be a bleeder screw that somehow popped and leaked all the front resevoir fluid dry. 

but that front resevoir pushes the front brakes, so definitely don't drive it with no fluid or soon you wont be able to stop!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Look for wetness on the inside of the tires, the one that is streaky wet has the bad wheel cylinder. If it was leaking out the back of the master cylinderr, the rear resevoir would be empty, not the front. If you can't find the leak, fill it up and pump the brakes and look for the wet spot. Wheel cylinders blow all the time, they are under $20 a piece for new ones, I don't rebuild them at all anymore.


----------



## 67HOGOAT (Dec 10, 2008)

Had the same problem on a 66 Vette. Had to rebuild the master cylinder, the seals were bad. If no other leaks, may be the same problem.
Alex


----------

